# Sony Bavaria mit LG Soundbar verknüpfen



## TimDeKill (7. Juni 2010)

*Sony Bavaria mit LG Soundbar verknüpfen*

Hey,

also ich besitze folgende Geräte:
KDL-46HX705 (KDL46HX705) : Übersicht : Fernsehen und Heimkino : Sony (mit HD 3xTuner
HLB54S Heimkinosysteme TV/Heimkino/Blu-ray

Ich habe den Wunsch den Sound den mein TV macht mit meiner Soundbar von LG wiederzugeben. Vorher hatten ich einen anderen Fernseher und einen externen Reciever.Ich habe den Reciever in den HDMI IN von der Soundbar gesteckt und dann das TV per HDMI OUT angeschlossen.
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das der Reciever intigriert ist und ich die Soundbar nicht Zwischen Reciever und TV schließen kann. 
Weiterhin möchte ich ganznormal Blue Rays über die Soundbar gucken, doch das stellte ja keinen Problem dar.
Habt ihr vieleicht eine Idee wie das möglich ist? Habe bereits mal nach einem Audio out zu HDMI IN Adapter gegoogled, bin aber auf nichts gescheites gestoßen. 
Muss doch irgentwie eine Lösung geben!!

Danke im Vorraus,
TimDeKill


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sony Bavaria mit LG Soundbar verknüpfen*

Der Fernseher hat ja scheinbar einen optischen Soundausgang - und das LG hat laut website einen optischen Digitaleingang. Also: einfach ein optisches Kabel kaufen, das ist alles. 

so eines AmazonBasics Optisches Toslink Digital-Kabel, 1.8m: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder Hama Optisches Digitalkabel 2x ODT Toslink 1,5m: Amazon.de: Elektronik bzw. schau halt mal genau, welche Steckerform für optisch nötig ist. Manchmal isses statt toslink auch 3,5mm wie für Kopfhörer, wenn das bei einem von beiden Geräten ist, brauchst Du so ein Kabel: Clicktronic HC 303-200 Optisches Digitalkabel 2 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Für BluRay machst Du es dann wie gewohnt: erst per HDMI zur Soundbar, von da mit HDMI zum TV.


----------



## TimDeKill (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Sony Bavaria mit LG Soundbar verknüpfen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
werde das Ding mir morgen nochmal genaustens angucken un dann so ein Kabel kaufen.


----------

